# The Amazing All-About-Jo Cose Thread



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

So, Alexandra has challenged me to a duel to 2K.  Littleman told me I was an amateur, and Corry suggested I start this thread.

So, apparently the rules are you ask me a question and I answer it.  I don't profess to have all the correct answers, but I promise that I will answer every question posed...it will be up to you to decide if I'm telling the truth.

Let's Geeetttt RRRRRREEEEAAAADDDDYYYYY TOOOOOOOOOO RRRRUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBLLLLLEEEEE!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> So, Alexandra has challenged me to a duel to 2K. Littleman told me I was an amateur, and Corry suggested I start this thread.
> 
> So, apparently the rules are you ask me a question and I answer it. I don't profess to have all the correct answers, but I promise that I will answer every question posed...it will be up to you to decide if I'm telling the truth.
> 
> Let's *Geeetttt RRRRRREEEEAAAADDDDYYYYY TOOOOOOOOOO RRRRUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBLLLLLEEEEE*!


 
Do you have nerve problems? :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Do you have nerve problems? :lmao:


 
only when people get on them


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you really think what we want here is another self promoting spam thread?


Time to start my own...


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

You're nerves...

They're big enough to ride...like a pony?


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2006)

Is this spam?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Do you really think what we want here is another self promoting spam thread?
> 
> 
> *Time to start my own*...


 


Let's just piggy back this thread :mrgreen:  

Jo can still reply to everything


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

What _is_ spam, anyways?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

Is _this _spam?


----------



## terri (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Is _this _spam?


Yes.    :meh:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

What job would you actually like to do?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Do you really think what we want here is another self promoting spam thread?
> 
> 
> Time to start my own...


 
This is NOT another self promoting spam thread.  I might be promoting myself, but I'm certainly not promoting spam


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> You're nerves...
> 
> They're big enough to ride...like a pony?


 
A wild stallion...my nerves, my veracose vains, and my ....


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Is this spam?


 
No, this is Jo Cose trying to work out his issues and introduce himself properly.

Also, I will answer ANY question...it doesn't necessarily have to be about me...what have you always wanted to know but never got around to asking?  I am here to help and enlighten the Forum.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Jo can still reply to everything


 
You, sir, are correct


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> What _is_ spam, anyways?


 
Spam can be a rather nasty combination of leftover pieces of meat that at the end of the day is stuffed into a can and sold in your local grocery store.

Spam can also be junk email (or in Forum cases useless posts--unlike this one)

Spam can also be the major word used in an old monty python skit


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Is _this _spam?


 
no.  Please see my response to Terri: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=375142&postcount=14


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Yes. :meh:


 
This is not technically a question, but I will respond anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> What job would you actually like to do?


 
Porn star!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Spam can also be the major word used in an old monty python skit


Spam, spam, spam, spam
Spam, spam, spam, spam
Lovely spam, wonderful spam!!!


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Spam, spam, spam, spam
> Spam, spam, spam, spam
> Lovely spam, wonderful spam!!!


 
So, do you have a question young man?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Porn star!


Do they use spam too?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Do they use spam too?


 
No,no, silly, they use fluffers


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> No,no, silly, they use fluffers


You've done your homework :thumbup: 

Why do they call them fluffers...not stiffeners?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> You've done your homework :thumbup:
> 
> Why do they call them fluffers...not stiffeners?


 
Well, that's a very good question.

Fluffer comes from Old Englsih SLEFFN, to shore up or to reinforce.  It was brought into Middle English as fliffen, to increase, as in to increase a wall by bringing more rocks to reinforce the existing wall.  The first written account is with _The Ribald Tales of Canterbury_ from the 16th century: "Whith a wiefe's face lik thyn, youst shalt needs a fluffer to fullfil thyn conjagal duties."


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Porn star!


 
Male or female?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Male or female?


 
male...less screaming involved.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you always been such a post whore or is this a new vocation for you?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Have you always been such a post whore or is this a new vocation for you?


 
Actually it's a new thing.  I remember back in the day when I got 500 and I was so proud of myself.  I never really thought of myself as a Forum-type, but y'all opened yer arms and welcomed me so much that now I think I'm here for a good while.

So, yea, it's a new vocation, and I'm loving it (just like McDonald's says).


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Actually it's a new thing. *I remember back in the day when I got 500* and I was so proud of myself. I never really thought of myself as a Forum-type, but y'all opened yer arms and welcomed me so much that now I think I'm here for a good while.
> 
> So, yea, it's a new vocation, and I'm loving it (just like McDonald's says).


 
How long ago was that?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> How long ago was that?


 
12-09-2005, 04:33 PM

so, just about a month and 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

How come there aren't as many ??? as I thought there was gonna be with people giving you sh*t?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

Being a monkey, do you like to monkey around? Are bananas your favorite food?


----------



## ferny (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you taken your Christmas tree down yet? Or are you going to keep it up a little longer?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 5, 2006)

ferny said:
			
		

> Have you taken your Christmas tree down yet? Or are you going to keep it up a little longer?


Keep it up where?


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 5, 2006)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



ha ha i had to edit because it's just as hard to type as it is to say... :lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

How much spam would a spamming spammer spam if a spamming spammer could spam spam? :crazy: 

Where ya at JC, we got questions?!
(and I'm bored)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

hey, you could've PMed me to at least warn me you're doing this... cheater.

well. I shall play the game.
 1. Does god exist?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

where's Charlie?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

who  killed Captain bruce?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

who IS captain Bruce?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

did you know that if you re-read this sentece enough times, it will start taking a whole different meaning?


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, you and alex can't honestly expect to get to 2,000 spamming. It would take  forever and you will get bored soon.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, and I will beat you both


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

and don't you dare making an "all about Darin" thingy too.
we already know that "Bread is what Darin toasts"
...but, hmmm, maybe other interesting details about yourself???

*subtly hijacking Jocose's thread*


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> and don't you dare making an "all about Darin" thingy too.
> we already know that "Bread is what Darin toasts"
> ...but, hmmm, maybe other interesting details about yourself???
> 
> *subtly hijacking Jocose's thread*


I'm confused about the bread, please explain at length


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

your unforgettable limmerick in the limmerick thread...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35689&highlight=sick+haiku


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> your unforgettable limmerick in the limmerick thread...
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35689&highlight=sick+haiku


Ah, you mean jocose's poetic spamming thread. Actually I had totally forgotten about that.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

hmyeah. even if i totally beat him at posting, Jocose will always stay the king of spam. 
:hail:


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

or maybe not. but i'll definately be the queen.
...unless, of course you or jocose get a sex change. then i'll be glad to leave you the trone.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> How come there aren't as many ??? as I thought there was gonna be with people giving you sh*t?



Because a) people haven't happened upon this thread yet or b) they like me :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Being a monkey, do you like to monkey around? Are bananas your favorite food?



Yes and yes


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

ferny said:
			
		

> Have you taken your Christmas tree down yet? Or are you going to keep it up a little longer?



Being Jewish, I have no Christmas tree.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Keep it up where?




See response to ferny


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha i had to edit because it's just as hard to type as it is to say... :lmao:




3.48 cords


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> How much spam would a spamming spammer spam if a spamming spammer could spam spam? :crazy:
> 
> Where ya at JC, we got questions?!
> (and I'm bored)



3.48 tins

Sorry, I had to an appointment it 2 pints of Guinness and a cheeseburger.

(BTW, I like the JC--makes me feel like a god :lmao: )


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> hey, you could've PMed me to at least warn me you're doing this... cheater.
> 
> well. I shall play the game.
> 1. Does god exist?



It was Corry's idea...blame her 

I believe it was Descarte who said that you should believe in God because if he does exist then you are set, but if he doesn't the worst that has happened is that you have lived a good life.

But I believe that the ultimate answer is still 3.48 theologians


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> where's Charlie?



North Viet Nam


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> who  killed Captain bruce?



Stewart McFreeden


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> who IS captain Bruce?




Captian Hamish Bruce was a Scottish seaman during the Golden Age of Sail.  He circumnavigated the globe aboard the _Hogmanay_ from 1864-1868.  He discovered the Saycelles.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> did you know that if you re-read this sentece enough times, it will start taking a whole different meaning?



No, I didn't.  But I did notice that you spelled sentence wrong :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Ok, you and alex can't honestly expect to get to 2,000 spamming. It would take  forever and you will get bored soon.



Not technically a question, but I will respond nevertheless by saying...we shall see, we shall see.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Oh, and I will beat you both



Have you joined the challenge?  I don't think it's really fair as you have a lead on us.  Alex and I were neck and neck when we began


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> and don't you dare making an "all about Darin" thingy too.
> we already know that "Bread is what Darin toasts"
> ...but, hmmm, maybe other interesting details about yourself???
> 
> *subtly hijacking Jocose's thread*



Is this a question for me or for him?  I shall answer with a resounding NO


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I'm confused about the bread, please explain at length




I was from your limerick during your spamfest a last month (year actually  )


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> your unforgettable limmerick in the limmerick thread...
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35689&highlight=sick+haiku



Thanks Alex, I should have looked further down before responding.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Ah, you mean jocose's poetic spamming thread. Actually I had totally forgotten about that.



Technically that isn't a spam thread...that is an effort for me to stay sane at work...it's therapy!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

aaaw, well, then you wouldn't have posted all those useful posts of yours


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> hmyeah. even if i totally beat him at posting, Jocose will always stay the king of spam.
> :hail:



See my comment above...the limericks are for spam, they are to entertain and calm me.

Besides ClarinetJWD is DEFINITEY the king of spam 'round these parts...or is that the king of trout?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Really?



NO


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Really?



well after this duel, perhaps


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> or maybe not. but i'll definately be the queen.
> ...unless, of course you or jocose get a sex change. then i'll be glad to leave you the trone.



no comment


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

how's that? i want a comment!


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> aaaw, well, then you wouldn't have posted all those useful posts of yours



which useful posts?  In the limerick thread?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

never


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

mind


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> or maybe not. but i'll definately be the queen.
> ...unless, of course you or jocose get a sex change. then i'll be glad to leave you the trone.



Very well.

If I were to get a sex change, you wouldl still be the queen...I would get to be the transgendered person!


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> never


cheat


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> mind



ing


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Who or what was the main influenced that got you interested in photography?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Who is your favorite professional photographer?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

If you were a monitor for a day, what would you do around here?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

What are your earliest memories of life?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Who or what was the main influenced that got you interested in photography?



I've always liked taking pictures...just never really did with any thought...always just snapshots with a P&S 110 and then later 35mm with no zoom or anything.  The Girl and I went to New England in June and the pics from my crappy camera turned out like crap.  So, I decided it was time to get a digital.  I figured that if I was gonna spend the money, maybe it would be cool to try taking some arty pics.  So, I went to the photog at work and said that I'm looking for a decent camera that I can use and learn about photography before investing in a DSLR.  I ended up getting the Canon PowerShot S2 and fell in love with taking pics.  I found this site and people told me that I was doing really well for someone who knew nothing about photography just months before.  Also, I've been very happy with my pics...I can see real improvement from the ones I took in June to the ones I took last week.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite professional photographer?



I don't know very many, but I love Mapelthorp (SP).  Not so much for the pics of naked men who make Mr. Ed feel puny, but for his challenging what is pornography and what is art.

I also like Sarony because he took cool pictures of people I study and makes my research all the more interesting.

Interestingly, neither ever actually TOOK the pictures...


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> If you were a monitor for a day, what would you do around here?



Make sure that people were honest with their criticism and comments.  I would try to impartmy knowledge and wisdom to anyone seeking advice and guidence (this is assuming I would be smart enough to be one).


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> What are your earliest memories of life?



getting banged over and over on the forehead...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Name 3 TPF members you'd like to spend the day with in a bar.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

When you have absolutely no work or any chores to do, what is your favorite way to spend your time?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

If you won $5 million dollars, what would you do with it?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> When you have absolutely no work or any chores to do, what is your favorite way to spend your time?


did you really need to ask?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> did you really need to ask?


 
Yes It help with my nunbers too


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

How did you find The Photo Forum and what made you decide to stay?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Name 3 TPF members you'd like to spend the day with in a bar.



Rob
PlasticSpanner
Alexandra (just to see what mu compitention is really like)


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> When you have absolutely no work or any chores to do, what is your favorite way to spend your time?



That's everyday at work.  Lately it's been on TPF.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Alexandra (just to see what mu compitention is really like)


Go to my last pic in artsy-farsy thing and replace the camera by a beer.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> If you won $5 million dollars, what would you do with it?



give money to charity
get a TPF membership
buy a car
buy a camera
buy a house
invest the rest


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> did you really need to ask?



spam spam spam spam


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> spam spam spam spam


righ back at ya


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Yes It help with my nunbers too




See we all help each other--it's teamwork!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Who would you rather be: Superman or Spiderman? Why?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> How did you find The Photo Forum and what made you decide to stay?




Google and the nice people who told me I wasn't 1/2 bad that this taking pictures thing.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

If you could change your name would you? And what would you change it to?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Who is your favorite singer or band?


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Go to my last pic in artsy-farsy thing and replace the camera by a beer.



do you mean the pic that's your avatar?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

could do too, yes.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Who would you rather be: Superman or Spiderman? Why?



superman...he can fly without web ropes...and he has x-ray vision!


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> If you could change your name would you? And what would you change it to?



I have many names.  I like them all.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite singer or band?




all time fav is They Might Be Giants, but I'm really diggin' carbon leaf right now.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Go to my last pic in artsy-farsy thing and replace the camera by a beer.


 
Wow in your avatar, It looks more like a big sausage that youre about to bit into that a camera.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Wow in your avatar, It looks more like a big sausage that youre about to bit into that a camera.



Even though Alex doesn't believe I'm a gentleman, I will not touch this one :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

*absolutely no comment on this*


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

guys, get your silly asses to the duel thread!


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> guys, get your silly asses to the duel thread!



too late...too tired.  I need to be up at 5:30


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

ok guys, he's gone, you can come out!!!
***All-TPF spam party!!!***


----------



## ferny (Jan 6, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Being Jewish, I have no Christmas tree.


What? No Christmas tree?!?!?!

So, what do you put up instead?






*wonders if jocose will notices he's taking the mickey out of that girl he tlaked about in his thread*


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ok guys, he's gone, you can come out!!!
> ***All-TPF spam party!!!***



funnny...very funny....


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

ferny said:
			
		

> What? No Christmas tree?!?!?!
> 
> So, what do you put up instead?
> 
> *wonders if jocose will notices he's taking the mickey out of that girl he tlaked about in his thread*




No, sorry Ferny, no Christmas tree.  I put up with folks like the woman in the other thread who everyone can take the mick cuz she's an idiot...AND my new secretary...ugggghhhhh


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> funnny...very funny....


Sorry.
But now spamming is honestly over for me.
So now, I challenge you to get to 2k without spam or anything, just by posting nice and reasonnable comments.
oh and "nice!" doesn't count.
So how does that sound to you?


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Sorry.
> But now spamming is honestly over for me.
> So now, I challenge you to get to 2k without spam or anything, just by posting nice and reasonnable comments.
> oh and "nice!" doesn't count.
> So how does that sound to you?


 
Alex,  Good.  I'm glad we can do it this way instead of bombarding the forum and overloading Chase's account.

See my PM, by the way.

So, now in earnest...let the real challenge begin!


----------



## duncanp (Jan 6, 2006)

whats the velocity of a squirrel jumping off the top of the Empire Stat Building?


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> whats the velocity of a squirrel jumping off the top of the Empire Stat Building?


 
32 feet per second squared.

Oh, sorry, forgot your a Brit...that's 9.7536 meters per second squared.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 6, 2006)

Danke 


we still work in feet over here, everything is in miles...


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 6, 2006)

King Kong or Godzilla?







 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> King Kong or Godzilla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Godzilla--he breathes fire and KK is dead.

Your images didn't show so I can't answer that one.

Oh, and I've been meaning to tell you I love the Hannibal Smith avatar!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Alex, Good. I'm glad we can do it this way instead of bombarding the forum and overloading Chase's account.
> 
> See my PM, by the way.
> 
> So, now in earnest...let the real challenge begin!


:hug:: 

And even if you beat me, i'll be glad, cause you rock!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 6, 2006)

i already KNOW the answer to this, but can YOU identify the most talented Beatle?


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i already KNOW the answer to this, but can YOU identify the most talented Beatle?




You would say Lenon (or is it Lennon--I always get my long haired hippies and Red Commies confused).  I would say Paul.  No one would say Ringo.


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hug::
> 
> And even if you beat me, i'll be glad, cause you rock!



Thanks :blushing: 

You do to :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 6, 2006)

Richard Starkey is the best dude


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 6, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> You would say Lenon (or is it Lennon--I always get my long haired hippies and Red Commies confused). I would say Paul. *No one would say Ringo*.


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 6, 2006)

oops






or






 ???


----------



## panzershreck (Jan 6, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been meaning to tell you I love the Hannibal Smith avatar!!


 
:thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Jan 6, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's like asking hemlock or arsenic.


----------

